# Ridgid Camera Choice



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

I posted a question in the tool section asking opinions between mini and full size cameras and nobody but Will replied so I thought I would post here as well. 

That was before I had my demo today. Being at the Ridgid corporate facilities is like being a kid on Christmas morning! 

I was not impressed with the RM 200. I've read great things about picture quality and such but in all honesty it did not seem to have enough light to make out much detail in a 4" PVC line. Even the rep said the lighting is better on the mini. 

The lighting and picture quality on the full size camera was better than the mini so even though the full size is more coin, I'm leaning toward the full size unless someone can convince me otherwise. Opinions?

The CS10 and CS6 monitors are sweet. I like the small compact version of the CS6 but the picture quality seems better on the CS10.

Does anyone have an opinion/experience with the G-Vision S3000 monitor?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

My Ridgid salesman also suggests the mini instead of the RM200.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

We have the g vision monitor and I like it. There is another device that gets attached to it so you can record as a file or on a thumb drive. Monitor is easy to carry and light. We have beaten it up do it is rugged. Had it for about two years.


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

gplumb said:


> We have the g vision monitor and I like it. There is another device that gets attached to it so you can record as a file or on a thumb drive. Monitor is easy to carry and light. We have beaten it up do it is rugged. Had it for about two years.


Hey gplumb, which model do you have? the 2000 or 3000?


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

Not sure on the model, sorry. It at the shop and I don't go there often. Its grey, approx 12"by 10" box.


----------



## gplumb (Nov 21, 2008)

I just looked it up, its the 2000


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

And this gvision powers the camera sonde?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> And this gvision powers the camera sonde?


Yes....


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Gear, Call AJ Coleman talk to Kirk about the G-Vision. They have been selling it ever since it came out. The first unit is built uber tough but I didn't care for having to hook up a delicate recording device. It was the Anchros if I am recalling proper. The newer model has recording built in. It costs almost as much as the Ridgid monitors.


----------

